# Let's see....



## Geffellz18 (Dec 23, 2016)

Your Off-Road Toy!

I looked through a lot of threads to see if this topic was already posted and could not find one.

Here's mine. 2003 Nissan Pathfinder 4x4, 3.5L. 

2" suspension lift, Rancho shocks/struts, 20x9 Mb Chaos 6 wheels wrapped in 275/55/20 Hankook Dynapro AT-M tires, ATM manual locking hubs, full length roof basket with bug out kit/Jerry can, Rod Cannon & led off road lights.

I like jeeps but wanted something different. I swear 1 out of every 10 vehicles I see on the road is a Jeep. They're like mosquitos in the swamp around here! Plus for less $$$ mine is fully loaded, heated, leather dual power seats, bose sound system with DVD, sunroof, etc.

Let's see yours!


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 24, 2016)

Geff is reping the GON sticker on there too!
Nice ride man, I knew you were good people soon as I met you!
Mine is a jeep.  As seen in the Jeep thread.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks Bud! The feeling is definitely mutual. 
Love the Jeep! Gonna be sick with the new spray job. I'll be spraying mine sometime this year too for a more rugged look.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 27, 2016)

Here is mine. 
2016 Yamaha Wolverine R-Spec


----------



## 95g atl (Dec 27, 2016)

older Chevy tahoe with mud tires.  Unbelievable where this beast can go around our club.  Members are completely shocked that a 5500 lb full size goes to all the secret honey holes.  She has towed 10,000++ lbs of large oak logs up and down mud filled roads, as well as dump trailers full of 5 tons of gravel in some really tight spots.  Great truck!  

also 89 toyota truck 4x4 with mud tires.  perfect for when the trail gets narrow.  been on many "side by side" trails.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 27, 2016)

95g atl said:


> older Chevy tahoe with mud tires.  Unbelievable where this beast can go around our club.  Members are completely shocked that a 5500 lb full size goes to all the secret honey holes.  She has towed 10,000++ lbs of large oak logs up and down mud filled roads, as well as dump trailers full of 5 tons of gravel in some really tight spots.  Great truck!
> 
> also 89 toyota truck 4x4 with mud tires.  perfect for when the trail gets narrow.  been on many "side by side" trails.



Cool Trucks! Tahoe sounds like an absolute beast.
Love the last hilux(pre-Tacoma) yotas! Actually have one of those too, 94 2wd, but it's body dropped/bagged, lol(from back in the day). Does have the 92-95 4x4 front end though! 22re engine was bullet proof and with the work that was done on it would outrun 302 mustangs all day!

I prefer SUV's for off-road myself due the the much improved turning radius over trucks. Can take those sharp turns and switchbacks much easier! 

Share some pics of them if you got some!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Dec 27, 2016)

660griz said:


> Here is mine.
> 2016 Yamaha Wolverine R-Spec



Very cool! High Rollin.


----------



## 660griz (Dec 28, 2016)

Geffellz18 said:


> Very cool! High Rollin.



Thanks. Cheaper to repair when I go off roading than my truck. Plus, I need my truck to get to work.


----------



## REUSSERY (Jan 3, 2017)

2013 Polaris Ranger 500EFI,  from 0 to 50MPH, one wheel drive to 4 wheel drive ,it will go just about anywhere.... I luv it


----------



## hold em hook (Jan 3, 2017)

I can't afford nor do I have room for multiple vehicles.  So I bought a truck nice enough to put the family in but not so nice I am scared to use it!  This season at our deer camp work day I followed everyone down the 4 wheeler trails in my truck since it is all I have.  They thought I was crazy!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 3, 2017)

hold em hook said:


> I can't afford nor do I have room for multiple vehicles.  So I bought a truck nice enough to put the family in but not so nice I am scared to use it!  This season at our deer camp work day I followed everyone down the 4 wheeler trails in my truck since it is all I have.  They thought I was crazy!



I used to do that in my trucks.  I bought them as a tool to be used. 
Note I have a nicer truck and play Jeep.  Helps the resale of the truck.


----------



## hold em hook (Jan 3, 2017)

TopherAndTick said:


> I used to do that in my trucks.  I bought them as a tool to be used.
> Note I have a nicer truck and play Jeep.  Helps the resale of the truck.



True but I typically buy clean/high mileage trucks cheap and drive them for a while.  Knowing that when I sell all it will be a $5k truck with or without a few dings!


----------



## TecRsq (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## Jcurtis4 (Feb 25, 2017)

97 Nissan hardbody - many miles thru the mountains of north ga, a lot of game hauled out , and many fish caught driving it won't ever get rid of her


----------



## 7 point (Feb 26, 2017)

98 Tacoma 4wd had it since 2000 was my daily driver but now just a huntin and fishin machine .


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 26, 2017)

I just put a new set of shoes on mine. Personally made a trip to Interco Tire and picked them up and mounted them myself.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 26, 2017)

I've never really been there, even though they are within an hour or so from me. I didn't realize, what they do at the main headquarters, is actually design tires, and contract, other manufacturers to make them. They've been in business since 1968.


----------



## Geffellz18 (Mar 3, 2017)

Love, Love, Love the Hardbody JCurtis! My uncle has one in extended cab that he uses to haul stuff and says the same thing. He'll never get rid of it. Guy that has one he uses to just hunt with like you has over 450k miles on it. Other than greasing the under carriage and oil changes as needed he just keeps driving it! 
Hope my Pathy will have the same reliability.


----------



## markland (Mar 13, 2017)

Just finished building this up, replacing my daily driver with a newer nicer model!
Before and after!


----------

